# Onda de calor em Março



## Dan (16 Mar 2009 às 13:09)

> *Cinco zonas do país afectadas por ondas de calor em Março*
> 
> 
> Cinco zonas do país foram afectadas este mês por ondas de calor de acordo com uma fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia, que no entanto classificou as variações de temperatura como «normais» para o mês Março
> ...



Sol


----------



## ACalado (16 Mar 2009 às 21:51)

Onda de calor em Março quem diria


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2009 às 12:24)

*Há locais há nove dias em onda de calor e com oito graus acima da média*

As altas temperaturas dos últimos dias colocaram metade do território em situação de onda de calor. Há locais onde a vaga já dura há mais de nove dias ou as temperaturas estão oito graus acima da média. O calor fora de época fez ainda disparar o risco de incêndio, que hoje atingirá o nível máximo em dez concelhos da zona centro e em Vila do Bispo.
Nas 42 estações meteorológicas do território onde é possível fazer uma análise comparativa das temperaturas - pois há registos com mais de 30 anos - mais de metade estavam em onda de calor: Lisboa, Penhas Douradas, Beja, Guarda, Monção, Elvas, Amareleja, Nelas, Évora, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Bragança, Braga, Setúbal, Alcácer do S*a*l, Vila Real, Alvalade (Baixo Alentejo), Mirandela, Alvega, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Miranda do Douro e Fonte Boa (Santarém). 
Só na região do Algarve é que as estacões não registaram onda de calor, ou seja, cinco dias seguidos com temperaturas máximas de cinco graus acima da média.
"Não é de estranhar a existência de ondas de calor em Março, pois é um mês de transição, muito variável, em que pode haver dias de muito calor ou muito frio, ou até as duas coisas", explicou ao DN Vanda Pires, climatologista do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). 
Mas a duração da vaga de calor, que em cinco locais já contabiliza nove dias seguidos (Elvas, Penhas Douradas, Castelo Branco, Alcácer do Sal e Portalegre), e o registo de temperaturas tão acima da média, já é uma situação menos comum, acrescenta a especialista. Por exemplo, na quinta- feira a estação de Lisboa marcava 26.3 graus, quando a média são 17.8 graus.
Esta é a primeira onda de calor de 2009, mas é normal ocorrer mais do que uma durante o ano e até fora do Verão, embora nos meses quentes as consequências sejam mais perigosas porque as temperaturas sobem a valores muito elevados. Em 2008, em Abril registou-se uma onda semelhante à que está a ser sentida agora.
*Tempo quente vai manter-se* - As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia apontam para a manutenção das temperaturas altas até ao final da semana, nalguns locais quase perto dos 30 graus. Até lá, o risco de incêndio florestal deverá manter-se também elevado. 
Hoje, há onze concelhos em alerta máximo, o de Vila do Bispo, no Algarve, e dez no centro do País. E dezenas de outros com risco elevado. Esta situação deverá permanecer até ao final da semana. 
As situações meteorológicas adversas são sempre transmitidas pelo IM aos outros agentes de protecção civil, responsáveis pelo lançamento de alertas à população e pela implementação de medidas de prevenção. Esta troca de impressões ocorre no briefing diário com a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, onde estão representadas outras entidades como as autoridades policiais ou de saúde, se a situação o justificar.

Diário de Notícias


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

spiritmind disse:


> Onda de calor em Março quem diria



Não é uma coisa muito comum não (falando em termos de espaço entre estes acontecimentos - as ondas de calor podem acontecer em Março sim mas não todos os anos). 

Penso que vai ser um evento que se vai verificar cada vez mais vezes.


----------

